

What's Happening, Facebook? You're turning me into an asshole, that's what - ssclafani
http://www.chicagonow.com/fluffy-naked-sex-party/2012/12/whats-happening-facebook-youre-turning-me-into-an-asshole-thats-what/

======
JoelMarsh
I love that Facebook is blamed for making one's internal dialogue external.
That's not Facebook MAKING you an asshole. That's Facebook REVEALING you're an
asshole.

I think Facebook is guilty of a lot of things, but this isn't one of them.

~~~
hamburglar
Yeah, I started reading this, sympathetic to the fact that facebook is
changing how we interact and expecting some kind of insightful revelation
about it, and just ended up thinking, "it sounds like you're just kind of an
asshole."

------
klibertp
I'm very sorry for the author of this post. She clearly has messed up
emotional and social life - she's hanging out with people incompatible with
her but has an emotional attachment to them and can't bring herself to do what
she should have done years ago: just forget about all those people (cousins,
parents, sister, friend from high school), remove their phone numbers and
block their very first attempts of "friending" on Facebook.

Not talking about someone's thoughts is not the way to go; why would you want
to be around people who don't want to know what you think? Why would you want
to be friends with people who are offended easily?

If anything, Facebook did her a favor: it showed her how toxic and
dysfunctional her relations were. It's time to end those relations and move
along with life - with or without Facebook, which doesn't matter, as long long
as it is with the right people.

------
tuxidomasx
I wouldn't blame Facebook for having bad judgement.

It's wise to be discreet in your opinion on a public forum... especially if
you care what the people who read it may think about you afterwards.

------
hudell
I have some people like that on my life, but I would never tell them that kind
of stuff, even though I think the same. I just ignore them. I have them added
to my facebook, but unscribed from their posts, have them on my "restricted
list" (who can not se what I post) and out of my chat list. To all effects,
they think I just don't use my facebook.

------
macavity23
It's interesting what Total Information Awareness does to relationships. I'm
reminded of the (excellent) episode of Black Mirror, 'The Entire History of
You', which is apparently available in full on YouTube here:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImbpjWRMy2k>

~~~
greenyoda
YouTube says that this video is not available in the U.S.

------
jeffehobbs
One might as well blame the <input> box.

No, seriously -- there's a context-free aspect ("Write a comment...") of a
blank comment box that invites all range of interaction, positive and
negative, relevant and not. Imagine if instead of a blank <input> box, users
were prompted with a question ("Do you also like ice cream?") or statement
("Leave your condolences...") that guided the relevancy of the response.

------
kcbanner
When is it acceptable to use ALL CAPS!?!? in a post like this?

------
javajosh
It's more about culture than Facebook when social ties (especially family
bonds) are so weak that they can be broken with a status update.

